# Samsung Captivate Contacts Not Working



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Samsung Captivate i897 that is about 1-1/2 years old. It originally had Froyo, and I updated it to Gingerbread about 6 months ago (AT&T approved upgrade).

I have noticed recently that the Contacts, Call Log, and Phone app sometimes don't work ... random, but they quit working all at the same time. The screen is blank only for these three, and nothing seems to bring them back except pulling out the battery and re-booting the phone. Then all is well until it happens again a few days later.

Ideas appreciated.


----------

